# Les macs qui ont eu 15 ans (intel core duo) sont collector ?



## BRBL02 (30 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour a tous, 
Nous avons tendance a considéré aujourd'hui que les mac collector sont représenté exclusivement par les PPC et les 68K, cependant nous oublions assez vite que les Mac intel commencent a prendre de la bouteille et que ces même mac ont pour certains 15 ans ! Les premier mac intel en core duo sont bloqué sur un système obsolète ( 10.6.8 Snow Leopard ) et ne peuvent aujourd'hui plus servir qu'avec des applications dépassé et sans aucune sécurité... Rappelons quand même que Mac OS 10.6 Snow Leopard a été abandonné par Apple en 2014 et que ces mêmes mac n'ont été au final que des bêtas test pour la cuvé d'après en core 2 qui sert encore a de nombreux forumeur d'ailleurs ! 
Pensez vous donc que ces vieux mac pourrais avoir une place désormais dans le monde de la collection ou sont-il comme dans le domaine de l'automobile des "youngtimer" ?


----------



## nicomarcos (30 Septembre 2021)

BRBL02 a dit:


> Pensez vous donc que ces vieux mac


Mais lesquels, de quelles machines parles-tu ?


----------



## BRBL02 (30 Septembre 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Mais lesquels, de quelles machines parles-tu ?


Les mac core duo


----------



## Invité (30 Septembre 2021)

Vu les volumes produits, c'est un investissement (petit), mais à très long terme…


----------



## Sly54 (30 Septembre 2021)

Invité a dit:


> Vu les volumes produits, c'est un investissement (petit), mais à très long terme…


Mouais, très très long terme…
Si les Mac Plus commencent à être collecter, environ 35 ans après leur sortie, peut être que les Coreduo deviendront collector vers  2040…


----------



## Anthony (30 Septembre 2021)

BRBL02 a dit:


> Pensez vous donc que ces vieux mac pourrais avoir une place désormais dans le monde de la collection ou sont-il comme dans le domaine de l'automobile des "youngtimer" ?


Ce ne sont pas encore des machines de collection, pour la simple et bonne raison que des machines à processeur Intel sont toujours commercialisées. Elles vont suivre le modèle habituel : elles vont perdre toute valeur marchande, donc beaucoup d’exemplaires vont partir à la benne, et ceux qui resteront reprendront progressivement de la valeur, sur le marché des pigeons des collectionneurs. On en reparle dans une vingtaine d’années au moins.


----------



## BRBL02 (1 Octobre 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> Ce ne sont pas encore des machines de collection, pour la simple et bonne raison que des machines à processeur Intel sont toujours commercialisées. Elles vont suivre le modèle habituel : elles vont perdre toute valeur marchande, donc beaucoup d’exemplaires vont partir à la benne, et ceux qui resteront reprendront progressivement de la valeur, sur le marché des pigeons des collectionneurs. On en reparle dans une vingtaine d’années au moins.


C'est pour ça que je précise les core duo, ils ont été massivement jeter car totalement inutilisable ( sauf sous windows ), les machines intel 64Bits actuelles ne sont pas intéressante pour la collection car trop récentes ( vu qu'on peu en acheter neuves ) mais les premier macbook pro core duo commercialiser sur quelques mois ou encore les macbook A1181, etc ! Ils ont été peu produit et beaucoup jeter, les ppc commencent a remonté ( y a qu'a voir le prix d'un cube, d'un Powerbook G4 titanium ou encore des tournesols ) sérieusement pour certains modèles. Pour ça que je me demande si les mac core solo/duo ( n'oublions pas quand même le mac mini core solo ) ne vont pas devenir collector voir si ça commence pas ?


----------



## flotow (1 Octobre 2021)

Vend MB blanc de 2006, non fonctionnel, signe d’une utilisation intensive. 
2000 euros

mp si désiré


----------



## Anthony (1 Octobre 2021)

BRBL02 a dit:


> les ppc commencent a remonté


J’analyse les prix depuis plusieurs années, pour un vieux projet, et non, pas vraiment. Ils ont même tendance à baisser quand tu prends en compte l’inflation.



BRBL02 a dit:


> ( y a qu'a voir le prix d'un cube, d'un Powerbook G4 titanium ou encore des tournesols )


Tu cites trois des machines les plus emblématiques de la période. Ajoute le Power Mac G4 MMD, et tu as les quatre machines dont le prix n’a _jamais_ baissé, parce que ces machines ont toujours été demandées. Parce que c’est l’autre aspect de la chose : à quel point une machine est emblématique de la période, dans cette acception particulièrement étrange du terme qui signifie « absolument pas représentative », à quel point faut-il la préserver ? Les gens sont prêts à dépenser des sommes considérables pour un iMac G4 Tournesol, mais personne ne s’arrache l’eMac sorti exactement au même moment, et qui est une machine extraordinairement importante pourtant.



BRBL02 a dit:


> Pour ça que je me demande si les mac core solo/duo ( n'oublions pas quand même le mac mini core solo ) ne vont pas devenir collector voir si ça commence pas ?


Et donc poses-toi la même question sur ces machines. À quel point faut-il préserver ces machines, à quel point sont-elles emblématiques de la période, à quel point ont-elles un intérêt pour le collectionneur moyen ? Si tu penses que la réponse va changer un jour, remplis un carton, l’avantage c’est qu’elles ne prennent pas beaucoup de place. Je suis spécialiste des contre-collections, donc je ne vais pas jeter la première pierre


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Octobre 2021)

Après, la "collectionnite", c'est pas nécessairement avec une idée d'investissement derrière la tête, j'ai perso, dans ma collection deux machines intel, même pas des CoreDuo, mais des Core2Duo, un MBP 17 pouces de première génération (2006, ceux limités à 3 Go de Ram), et un MacBook "alu" de 2008, ils ne sont pas plus dans ma collection pour leur valeur que mon Duo 230 de 1992, l'objectif est de donner un aperçu de l'histoire des portables Apple, et non de générer de la valeur ajoutée.

Je n'ai pas plus investi que ça dans ma collection, celui que j'ai payé le plus cher, c'est le Duo 230, payé 10 € sur une brocante, les autres proviennent de dons, et le jour où je voudrais me séparer de ma collection, je la donnerais à une association lyonnaise (ancienne A.U.G.) avec laquelle j'entretiens d'excellents rapports.


----------



## Gwen (1 Octobre 2021)

Le jour où les Mac Intel seront collector est loin d'être là. Je suis même certain que les PPC et les Macs M1 seront plus collector que n'importe quel Intel. Ces Macs sont d'une banalité affligeante et sans grand intérêt. Les iMac M1 de toutes les couleurs risquent d'être plus recherchés d’ici 10 ans avant les Intel.

Ensuite, les Intel, c'est le genre de mac que tu va facilement trouver bradés pendant longtemps. Je doute qu'ils prennent une quelconque valeur. Au pire, certains Mac Pro qui peuvent être utile aux professionnels. Mais là, c'est plus pour avoir sous la main une machine performante pour en réparer une autre.


----------



## flotow (1 Octobre 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> un MBP 17 pouces de première génération (2006, ceux limités à 3 Go de Ram), […] *ils ne sont pas plus dans ma collection pour leur valeur* que mon Duo 230 de 1992


un MBP 17 de compétition !


Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je n'ai pas plus investi que ça dans ma collection, celui que j'ai payé le plus cher, c'est le Duo 230, payé 10 € sur une brocante, les autres proviennent de dons, et le jour où je voudrais me séparer de ma collection, je la donnerais à une association lyonnaise (ancienne A.U.G.) avec laquelle j'entretiens d'excellents rapports.


@melaure tu ne sais pas ce qui t’attends …
@Pascal 77 : 10 euros, voilà ce que j’aurais pu gagner !


----------



## Anthony (1 Octobre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Le jour où les Mac Intel seront collector est loin d'être là. Je suis même certain que les PPC et les Macs M1 seront plus collector que n'importe quel Intel. Ces Macs sont d'une banalité affligeante et sans grand intérêt. Les iMac M1 de toutes les couleurs risquent d'être plus recherchés d’ici 10 ans avant les Intel.


Je me demande aussi à quel point la généralisation des machines portables, et des composants soudés, ne va pas faire son effet. J’ai conservé en tout et pour tout deux machines portables : un PowerBook G3 Wall Street avec une valise d’accessoires, et un PowerBook G4 avec sa boite originale. (Et encore, le G4 est à vendre, si d’ailleurs quelqu’un est intéressé qu’il me fasse signe.)

Je me suis débarrassé des machines plus anciennes, que je ne peux plus utiliser à des fins récréatives, du moins pas sans m’arracher les cheveux. Je ne compte absolument pas conserver de machine plus récente, parce que je veux pouvoir retirer les batteries avant qu’elles ne foutent le feu à mon appart et remplacer les composants défectueux. Les batteries originales du G3 sont déminées, et son disque a été remplacé par une carte CF pour mes usages récréatifs. La batterie originale et de remplacement du G3 sont à l’observation, et son disque a été remplacé par un SSD. (Les disques des deux machines ont été conservés.)

Perso, ça me rend les machines récentes très désagréables. Je n’ai pas l’intention d’apprendre la micro-soudure, et les composants qu’elles emploient sont paradoxalement plus difficiles à trouver que les condos de nos vieilles machines ! Je connais peu de collectionneurs de Kleenex, du coup je suis vraiment curieux de voir quel public va collectionner ces machines, et dans quelles conditions surtout.


----------



## Powerdom (1 Octobre 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> un MBP 17 pouces de première génération (2006, ceux limités à 3 Go de Ram),


J'ai encore le mien. Il y a bien longtemps que je ne l'ai pas démarré. Cette machine ne laissait personne indifférent !


----------

